# cohiba esplindido



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

is $15 a fair price for 1?-just curious


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's very very cheap. So cheap as likely to be fake, in my opinion.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

croatan said:


> That's very very cheap. So cheap as likely to be fake, in my opinion.


Agreed.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sounds about right for a Fauxhiba.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

it's possible it could be fake-this is probly the 3rd or 4th isom i've had-box was brand new, had hologram & seal on it, band looks right from the searching i've done-the guy i got it from is pretty reputable though-i asked for a CoRo & when he didn't have any he offered the esplendido for the same $-from what i understand $15 is pretty much his going rate for me (others might get cheaper, idk)-he has some others, boli, ryj, partagas so i figured i'd check w/someone more knowledgeable than me b4 i go on a buying frenzy-i've been purchasing from him for a year & a 1/2 b4 he offered them to me-guess next time i need to take a black light, but didn't want to offend him


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> it's possible it could be fake-this is probly the 3rd or 4th isom i've had-box was brand new, had hologram & seal on it, band looks right from the searching i've done-the guy i got it from is pretty reputable though-i asked for a CoRo & when he didn't have any he offered the esplendido for the same $-from what i understand $15 is pretty much his going rate for me (others might get cheaper, idk)-he has some others, boli, ryj, partagas so i figured i'd check w/someone more knowledgeable than me b4 i go on a buying frenzy-i've been purchasing from him for a year & a 1/2 b4 he offered them to me-guess next time i need to take a black light, but didn't want to offend him


Well if it has the hologram and is being purchased anywhere *but* from an official store in Cuba then chances are it is 100% fake.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry bro but fake, fake, fake. I wouldn't deal with him again. Hologram on box? Fake unless it came out of Cuba. Same price as CoRo? Fake. $15 "going-rate"? Fake. I wouldn't trust him if my life depended on it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

wharfrathoss said:


> it's possible it could be fake-this is probly the 3rd or 4th isom i've had-box was brand new, had hologram & seal on it, band looks right from the searching i've done-the guy i got it from is pretty reputable though-i asked for a CoRo & when he didn't have any he offered the esplendido for the same $-from what i understand $15 is pretty much his going rate for me (others might get cheaper, idk)-he has some others, boli, ryj, partagas so i figured i'd check w/someone more knowledgeable than me b4 i go on a buying frenzy-i've been purchasing from him for a year & a 1/2 b4 he offered them to me-guess next time i need to take a black light, but didn't want to offend him


Are you saying you bought it at a B&M in the US? 
I'd also be suspicious of the boxes with holograms as they are for use internal to Cuba.
And if you feel you must purchase from this guy, then I would most definitely do everything you can to verify their authenticity. If he doesn't like it, tough. You can always buy somewhere else.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i didn't say i bought it @ a B&M-as far as the hologram goes, this person isn't restricted from travel to there as some of us are per the embargo-i really want to believe i've found a good source, but @ the same time am not looking to be ripped off-this person sells some of the more expensive NC's for MSRP (i believe just to attract clients to his "store") & i sorta wonder if he's not doing the same w/these-i do appreciate the posts from y'all, i'm a newbie in this area bigtime


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

It sounds to me like this "store" is shady at best. I am in no way passing judgement on your friend. but the "business" is not one I'd give my hard earned money to.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Fakes!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

y'all are probly right-ya know what it's like to hope though!-have only been smoking stogies about 2 1/2 yrs so i'm pretty new @ the whole thing-the cigar just looks damn good-nice wrapper w/consistant color, very slight sheen to it-band is applied nicely, ends overlap squarely-triple cap, band has 5 rows of square dots on black backround-raised cohiba print in gold w/gold line seperating black & yellow-"Havana, Cuba" printed on yellow, starting directly underneath the "c" & "o" in cohiba & ending between the "b" & "a"-darker core of tobacco @ foot surrounded w/lighter color-roughly 6 3/4 long (just a touch less) & judging by the red dot cohiba lonsdale grande i have, probly 47 or 48 rg-thanks for taking the time guys to school me & answer my newbie ?'s-it sounds like i probly got took again!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Why don't you pm a longstanding member and send it to them to verify. I'm sure the more-experienced members wouldn't mind it. Have them look at it and smoke it to see if they are real. If they are, you have given a member a great smoke and have verified a great source. If it's fake, at least you know for sure and don't have to buy any more. IMHO


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I've had a couple fauxhibas and the main thing I noticed with them is the uneven firmness of the cigar. The band on them was perfect, but they had multiple soft spots along the cigar. Whereas the real esplendidos I have are nice and firm all the way down.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

$15 is low. You say you have been dealing with him for a while. So I guess it's his "job" right? I see no reason why someone would go to Cuba (he's allowed there apparently) and bring back cigars to sell in the states at a reasonable price. What he is selling are very good fakes that cost pennies on the dollars to create. Dark, semi oily, sleek wrapper? Nearly flawless? They are all over. Post the code. That little hologram with the rest of your post tells the story. If you push him I bet he will give up any cigar at the same price.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

Where was this? Iffin it was Miami or anywhere in the USA,then it's a fake.
Outside the USA,then only in a LCdH will you find legit Cohiba Esplendido's and they'll be more than $15. X:w


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Just as a point of reference, I checked with a reputable vendor that sells singles and saw it for $31. $15.00 is way too cheap.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

This is probably the same guy who is selling behikes for 16$ I bought 400 glass tops from him I was so excited......


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Too cheap to be real. I hate to say it but I would be loking for another source. The world of Habanos is pretty complex, so take your time educate yourself and make wise decisions with a purchase. Everyone in the begining likes to think they found a "good source". Usually this is even a stateside source. I have never seen a reliable stateside source that was 100% reliable. I have seen some US based cigars clubs and such that legit Habanos that could be bought but at a very high premium, usually double what they actually cost.I have NEVER seen any at a discount below standard pricing abroad that was legit.
Just my :2


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Based on the price - 100% fake. They go for 18.33 CUC (cuban convertible pesos) in Cuba. If you multiply that by the US exchange rate that would put the price closer to 19 USD....DIRECT from Cuba!!! It would be impossible for him to offer it for less. He'd have to charge at least 20 USD just to make a measly 1 USD profit.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

drdice said:


> Based on the price - 100% fake. They go for 18.33 CUC (cuban convertible pesos) in Cuba. If you multiply that by the US exchange rate that would put the price closer to 19 USD....DIRECT from Cuba!!! It would be impossible for him to offer it for less. He'd have to charge at least 20 USD just to make a measly 1 USD profit.


 Exactly


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks guys-guess i've been schooled again-i'll put it w/the "monte churchill tubo" i got took on earlier this year!-apparently i've no buisness buying isoms until i can at least afford a box split-the singles scene seems to be too iffy! (sorta like 2am in san fran)-appreciate the info


----------



## Event Horizon (Sep 24, 2006)

$15 is to cheap, they cost approx. $16 in Cuba


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Go to this link and save it. It shows the 2006 prices of most of the major habanos brands in CUC and USD direct from Cuba. Good way to check is something is "too good to be true" !!!

http://marty.514crew.com/cigarsmain.html


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

These are as fake as can be as everyone has already mentioned. Boxes, bands, stickers...everything that is legit is available for the fake market. Look at the seal on the boxes you are buying from and the box codes. Post them here and you will get better feedback.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

well now if feel like a dumbass-put the measuring tape to it last nite & it came in @ 6 3/4-perlman's says 7 so i guess that shoulda been my 1st clue!-sorry to take up y'alls time but thanks for the info


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

definitely fake.... sorry 

cohibaguy


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

wharfrathoss said:


> well now if feel like a dumbass-put the measuring tape to it last nite & it came in @ 6 3/4-perlman's says 7 so i guess that shoulda been my 1st clue!-sorry to take up y'alls time but thanks for the info


Like most of everyone here on CS, we learned by asking questions. So now you know a few things to look for the next time this happens.


----------

